# Downhill bike racks for cars



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I am selling my truck and purchasing an older BMW, such as an e30, possibly an e34. Anyways I am going to need a bike rack since I won't be able to just toss my bike in the truck bed anymore. Any suggestions for a good quality, affordable rack? I have checked out North Shore Racks, they seem to be the bees knees. Any other suggestions?


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think any really quality rack will still not be very cheap. I've had a yakima setup on my subaru for 5 years, and it's definitely the best investment i've ever made into it. But you're lookin' at a few hundred bucks minimum to get the towers, clips for your specific car, bar and then the bike rack attachments. However, IMO, it's worth it. You could probably find towers and bars used on ebay/craigslist though, then just but the specific clips you need for your rig, and you potentially save some cash.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I use a hitch mounted SportRack for all my bikes. It carries the bike by the wheels with a loop to hold the bike by the top tube. I've yet to fine a bike tht I could not mount. Jenson has the 4 bike for less than $260. Here's the link to their website:
http://www.sportrack.com/a30902


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah I was looking at racks and it seems I need to plan on spending $300 or more, which I am willing to do for a good rack. Thanks for the quick responses guys!


----------



## chinkerjuarez (Apr 23, 2007)

I have had my Thule rack that I've transfered onto three vehicles now. I was running the old Sportsworks Bob Ratchets and they were awesome, now I have the same thing, Thule bought Sportworks, called the Thule Sidearms. They are very sturdy and you don't have to remove the front wheel. I am able to fit three of them on top of my Altima.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

yomattyo said:


> I think any really quality rack will still not be very cheap. I've had a yakima setup on my subaru for 5 years, and it's definitely the best investment i've ever made into it. But you're lookin' at a few hundred bucks minimum to get the towers, clips for your specific car, bar and then the bike rack attachments. However, IMO, it's worth it. You could probably find towers and bars used on ebay/craigslist though, then just but the specific clips you need for your rig, and you potentially save some cash.


Which model Yakima are you using?


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm using the "king cobra" and a "copperhead" mount on my car. The king is better for sure, as you don't have to remove the wheel, but they both work well. I don't remember the names of the towers, but it was just the basic standard setup. 

I too have since gone to the hitch mount for my truck however and it's a dream for bikes. I have the T2 with the 2 rack extender and it's by far the best rack i've ever owned. Very sturdy and can pack 4 DH bikes with no problem. You can definitely feel the weight over bumps though as the truck has some extra bounce to it.... not sure if that would work on a BMW, typically you can only get the 1.5" mounts for those and the ground clearance would make me a bit nervous, i'd tend to stick with the roof rack on a smaller car. 

also, if you get the roof rack, make sure you REMEMBER you have the bikes on... i pulled into my carport with both bikes on top, ripped the whole rack off the car and about 2k$ worth of damage to it... thankfully the bikes were fine.... but man oh man, had to be the dumbest, most frustrating stupid thing i've ever done... you'd be suprised how often it happens too! Working in the shop i heard many stories of other people doing something similar, like loading a bike on the car in the garage, then backing out and ripping it off.... so yah, be careful


----------



## sluflyer06 (Jun 30, 2009)

I run the Yakima Q towers with the 'high roller' racks, they are extremely sturdy, you keep the wheels on which is important IMO for those of us with bikes that have lefties and thru axles, and it fits tires up to 3" wide. It was a pricey setup but well worth it.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Another Thule vote...

A receiver hitch + Thule T2 works awesome. If roof racks are more your flavor, the Thule SideArm is basically the roof version of the T2. I own both a T2 and a SideArm, and recommend them. If you go with a roof system, make sure your cross bars can handle the weight- for example, the factory cross bars on my Impreza aren't really made to handle 2 DH bikes.


----------



## mmmmBeer (May 7, 2009)

*Thule Sidearm*

I have the Thule sidearm on my car and it works great. It can take up to 3" tires and no fork removal necessary. I can put 2 bikes on my car pretty easily but I had to switch one of the Sidearms around to face the other way which is pretty easy. Also very easy to switch back and forth to ski racks in the winter.


----------



## rmr_demo7 (May 27, 2007)

Never used the Thule racks but they seem pretty nice. 

Personally I have a Yakima roof rack with High Roller bike racks. They are really easy to use and quite sturdy. Although when buying new they are pretty expensive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

rmr_demo7 said:


> Personally I have a Yakima roof rack with High Roller bike racks. They are really easy to use and quite sturdy.


+1


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I bought a used Yakima setup on Ebay for 120 bucks including crossbars, locks, towers, and a tray. Bought the right clips for my car, and a Yakima King Cobra and have been using the hell out of it for almost 2 years now. Love the King Cobra. My only beef with the cobra is the "screw down" widget at the front of the rack.. it's kind of annoying and difficult to use with a fairing. Still rocks though overall.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

I am a big fan of my Thule rack.


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

mmmmBeer said:


> I have the Thule sidearm on my car and it works great. It can take up to 3" tires and no fork removal necessary. I can put 2 bikes on my car pretty easily but I had to switch one of the Sidearms around to face the other way which is pretty easy. Also very easy to switch back and forth to ski racks in the winter.


According to Thule's website, the Sidearm only take 2.6" tires. Of course, that all depends on what type of tire, how it's measured, etc. The Yakima Highrollers take up to 3".

I still ended up getting the Sidearm. I didn't really have any good reason for choosing b/w the Highroller and the Sidearm other than the Sidearm was on sale at REI.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I had my buddy buid me one. $500 car, free rack, $12,000 in bikes, priceless fun.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

^^ You just have your priorities straight, thats all. And i certainly hope you gave your buddy a case of beer for his trouble making the rack.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

spazzy said:


> ^^ You just have your priorities straight, thats all. And i certainly hope you gave your buddy a case of beer for his trouble making the rack.


I helped pay for 1/2 of his frame at the begining of the year. He thought he owed me, which he didnt. But it was cool of him to build it for me.


----------



## The_Pitbull (Nov 13, 2008)

joshed said:


> I am a big fan of my Thule rack.


your car is the tits. Digging the BBS's and the rallye lights. 16V?


----------



## dezs3028 (Jun 8, 2006)

+1 on the Thule Sidearm(older pic but running 2 now). It costs a little more but well worth it. It holds up real well on road trips even at 80mph with 2 DH rigs...gas mileage goes out the window though.


----------



## dezs3028 (Jun 8, 2006)

Some how i double posted


----------



## MBN (Feb 1, 2006)

*I use this..........*

http://www.discountramps.com/hitch-mounted-cargo-carrier.htm

It is cheap and stable.

I also have a King Cobra that works, but is not nearly as stable. Could be my OEM Jeep crossbars that are the problem.

M.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

This is awesome thanks everyone that is contributing. That V-Dub is the tits, and so is that STI!


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

what about my VW?


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Im rocking the highroller too. It's quick to load and unload my ride while being completely secure. It may sway a little, but that's expected. I've done donuts and drifted and taken bends at high speeds and the accelerometer said i was pushing a few G's and the bike was still there!


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

specializedbeta18 said:


> Im rocking the highroller too. It's quick to load and unload my ride while being completely secure. It may sway a little, but that's expected. I've done donuts and drifted and taken bends at high speeds and the accelerometer said i was pushing a few G's and the bike was still there!


I have to agree with the highroller
my buddy has two on his camry and after checkinm it ou it is way more stable than mine.

I only wish I had the bank for it for now mine works fine


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

dezs3028 said:


> +1 on the Thule Sidearm(older pic but running 2 now). It costs a little more but well worth it. It holds up real well on road trips even at 80mph with 2 DH rigs...gas mileage goes out the window though.


How's the freeride zoo in the background? :thumbsup:


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Definitely go the Thule Sidearm over the Yak Sidewinder. I hated the Sidewinder I had so much I gave it away for free. Bike wobbles endlessly and creates so much torque it almost instantly bends the tray. It does the job, but not well. Get the Thule. 

Also, if you care at all about how your new-to-you BMW drives, don't put a hitch on it - it'll upset the front-to-rear weight balance of such a well-balanced car.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

MBN said:


> http://www.discountramps.com/hitch-mounted-cargo-carrier.htm
> 
> It is cheap and stable.
> 
> ...


How many bikes can you load on that? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Yakima King Cobras performed hauling duties for me a few years back with no issues.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

02 mazda protege LX
Auto sadly

thule sidearm and the fork mount one as well.



















I love the looks you get.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Pro, what kind of bike is that it looks good, never seen it. Lovin this shivers, just saw them for the first time in person the other day and they are an unreal fork. Couldn't believe how good they felt for their age. They would be at home on downhill bike spec'd with current components


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Err said:


> Yakima King Cobras performed hauling duties for me a few years back with no issues.


If that was your ride a few years ago what do you drive now?

And is that a 2.0T or a 3.2? And is it Tip or Manual?


----------



## styonile (Oct 5, 2009)

pro said:


> 02 mazda protege LX
> Auto sadly
> 
> thule sidearm and the fork mount one as well.
> ...


The bike is cool, now you need to work on the car


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

haha, It's my moms car as well, I can just use it. I should have a 2000-01 S4 by next summer.



csermonet said:


> Pro, what kind of bike is that it looks good, never seen it. Lovin this shivers, just saw them for the first time in person the other day and they are an unreal fork. Couldn't believe how good they felt for their age. They would be at home on downhill bike spec'd with current components


It's an Azonic gravity. I do loveeeeeee that fork. I was at diablo, and rode my friends rental for a few trails. He said "I can now see why you love those fireroads!" Because the bikes sooo plush.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

The_Pitbull said:


> your car is the tits. Digging the BBS's and the rallye lights. 16V?


Thanks man.

Yeah its a 16v. =]

Love this car.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

joshed said:


> I am a big fan of my Thule rack.


I'm a big fan of your BIKE! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

roof racks are cool, but who wants to lift a 40 pound plus bike after a long ride.....then try to remember it is on top of the car when you have a few extra beers....bottom line I would just get a hitch and buy a T-2


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

I drive a 2007 Honda Civic Si and need a roof rack setup to hold 2 DH bikes without having to take the front off. If anyone can send me links to everything I would need to do this that would be awesome. Trying to stay under 400-500 bucks. Thanks


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

pro said:


> It's an Azonic gravity. I do loveeeeeee that fork. I was at diablo, and rode my friends rental for a few trails. He said "I can now see why you love those fireroads!" Because the bikes sooo plush.


My Gravity when it was brand new a few years ago...The Shiver was a great match for that bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## benk0 (Dec 1, 2008)

GO VAG! Volkswagen Automotive Group... not what you thought.

Shuttling on my 99.5 A4 1.08TQ. Two Thule sidearms mounted opposed to each other and one trunk rack. Three DH bikes.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

benk0 said:


> GO VAG! Volkswagen Automotive Group... not what you thought.
> 
> Shuttling on my 99.5 A4 1.08TQ. Two Thule sidearms mounted opposed to each other and one trunk rack. Three DH bikes.


Sweet B5! Lucky mofo to get a 99.5 Is it a 1.8tq*M*?

Dig the rims too, super clean.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

benk0 said:


> GO VAG! Volkswagen Automotive Group... not what you thought.
> 
> Shuttling on my 99.5 A4 1.08TQ. Two Thule sidearms mounted opposed to each other and one trunk rack. Three DH bikes.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

personally i find yakima's round crossbars vastly superior to thules square bars, and i think the cobra or king cobra is the most secure, easiest to use rack around. not to mention it comes in at a decent pricepoint and is popular enough that you can find them used on craigslist.


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

Heres a rack I made at work during some down time. Holds everything from DH to road bikes and it has LED brake, turn sig, and running lights.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Calidownhiller said:


> If that was your ride a few years ago what do you drive now?
> 
> And is that a 2.0T or a 3.2? And is it Tip or Manual?


2.0T, 6spd, Vogtland Coilovers, S4 sway bar, Neuspeed short shifter, AWE pedals, 18x8 Work Emotions custom drilled and painted, Toyo Proxies T1-R (forget size at the moment).

No fun cars any more, previously owned an S4 twin-turbo and an STI.


----------



## benk0 (Dec 1, 2008)

benk0 said:


> Yup. 99.5 1.8TQM. Original owner... now at 140K.


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

I miss my Audi.

GO VAG indeed. =]


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> I'm a big fan of your BIKE! :thumbsup:


Why thank you. =]

I am a big fan too. Killer DH bike.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Is driving in the rain with the bike ontop fine?


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

pro said:


> Is driving in the rain with the bike ontop fine?


Yeah, as long as you take good mechanical care of it otherwise (chain lube, watch for areas of rust, etc.) I mean, the rain won't cause a chance of it the fall off or anything it that's what you mean.

I only use my roof rack for short distances, like going to the local trails 20mins away. If Im going anywhere 50miles+, Ill typically take my front wheel off, and fold the back seats down and just stick it in the car. Therefore, It causes less drag which equals better fuel efficiency, and it's less nerve wrecking in a way.


----------



## rvmdmechanic (Sep 18, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> roof racks are cool, but who wants to lift a 40 pound plus bike after a long ride.....then try to remember it is on top of the car when you have a few extra beers....bottom line I would just get a hitch and buy a T-2


I have to say - after having a roof rack for a while and considering both a DH bike and a wheel-on mount (have 2x fork mounts, 1 for lefty... :madman: ) - I think this is the correct answer
hitch like 200 bucks @ uhaul,
rack like what 3 or 400?
the T2 is the shiz, and if you can convince u-haul to give you a 2" receiver, you can get the 4 bike version and shuttle.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

I usually just run my hitch mount rack.. it's wayy easier than the roof-mount, highly recommend the hitch mount, alot less wind noise and alot easier to put bikes on after a long day of riding:


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

Yakima High Rollers are pricey but the best. I had the Thule sidearm but switched over to the high rollers. Much more sturdy and A LOT easier to load, expecially after a long day of riding.

Only have picture of sidearm.


----------



## tgiles (Aug 20, 2008)

Calidownhiller said:


> Sweet B5! Lucky mofo to get a 99.5 Is it a 1.8tq*M*?
> 
> Dig the rims too, super clean.:thumbsup:


Yup, ben's car is super clean. It's one of the cleanest a4s ive seen in az.


----------



## YETI05 (Sep 9, 2008)

since this is becoming and Audi love thead here u go.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

What % mpg drop are people seeing with the roof rack mounted options?


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

its can be pretty severe. on my car above, on that particular roadtrip (chicago to boulder co and back), millage varied between 16mpg and 29mpg. obviously, it does provide some wind resistance, but how bad that hurts you depends ALLOT on which way the wind is blowing. the best the car has ever done without bikes is 31mpg.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

I have been using this rack from Swagman for about a year now. I carry two V-10's on my 2004 Impreza Wagon with it.

http://www.hidden-hitch.com/p-S6467...ailer_Hitches__Wheel_Mount__Swagman_XTC2.html

I locks with two standard pad locks, and bike load very easy.


----------



## Orangesicle (Feb 19, 2009)

Has no one here herd of North Shore Racks?
https://www.northshoreracks.com/design.htm
Absolutely genius.
Tried all the others...
I've used NorthShore and love them.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

mine


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

+1 on the Thule hitch rack, I have a two-place (biggest my 1.25" receiver can support), friend of mine has a four-place ( 2" receiver ).

+1 on Yakima King Cobra. If the rail mount-points are separated enough (as I have them on my Outback) they're almost as sturdy as the High Roller. If the cross-bars need to be closer than the High Roller will be the appropriate rack.

Having both is definitely excessive, but handy. I have it because sometimes I'm pulling a camper behind and can't use the hitch rack.

Cheers


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

I see about 5mpg hit for two bikes roof mounted. Speeds below 60 aren't as bad. Elevations above 5K seem to be less hit too. Hitch rack hits 1-2 mpg.

Note: hitch + rack + 2 FR bikes == headlights pointing up, if your rear springs aren't that strong. Something to think about if you're going to be doing a lot of driving at night that way.


----------



## Garagemonkey (Jul 14, 2009)

kntr said:


> I had my buddy buid me one. $500 car, free rack, $12,000 in bikes, priceless fun.


Can you give us a closer photo of this rack? Preferably where the front tires are? I don't want to take the shell off my pickup, so I'm gonna build a 4-bike holder that'll slide into my receiver hitch.


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

+1 on Thule sidearm, the fact that they sell used for almost the same price as new is a pretty good testament to how good they are.


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Orangesicle said:


> Has no one here herd of North Shore Racks?
> https://www.northshoreracks.com/design.htm
> Absolutely genius.
> Tried all the others...
> I've used NorthShore and love them.


Any other reviews on these? You can carry 6 bikes.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Seeing as this has turned into a a post your rack set up thread I'll chime in too.










Two Yakima King Cobra' with hand made wind deflector on my 03 Jetta.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Cable0guy said:


> Any other reviews on these? You can carry 6 bikes.


I'm on the waiting list to get one. Evidently they don't do big enough production runs so they are always out of them. I'll post up a review once I get it.

Edit:

Just checked the website and it says they're back in stock. Gonna order one next week!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Garagemonkey said:


> Can you give us a closer photo of this rack? Preferably where the front tires are? I don't want to take the shell off my pickup, so I'm gonna build a 4-bike holder that'll slide into my receiver hitch.


It works great. I have a strap that holds them down that goes over the front tire.


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

i can't find a "thule sidearm" in switzerland. all i find is THULE 591 ProRide. is this a decent rack for a DH bike? wondering about security/stability. any ideas?


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

I've got a Thule 561, you have to take the front wheel off but it comes with an adapter to fit 20mm axle'd forks, it's preety solid and allows you to lock bike.

Having had a nasty incident recently when two of my kids bikes came off at speed using cheaper racks, it's the only way I'd put a bike on the roof. 

My current company car can't take a tow bar (hitch) without cutting some of the bodywork (which I can't do under the company car agreement). That'll be top of the list of priorities on the next one.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Orangesicle said:


> Has no one here herd of North Shore Racks?
> https://www.northshoreracks.com/design.htm
> Absolutely genius.
> Tried all the others...
> I've used NorthShore and love them.


Those racks ARE genius. I normally don't like hitch mounts, but that one is pretty slick. I'm about to put a Thule Traverse based rack and Sidearm on my modded BMW E36 (I currently use a crappy trunk mount rack), but if it was possible to put a hitch mount on it, i'd consider those North Shore Racks. Unfortunately, I can't mount a hitch on it since it's got a NLA widebody kit from AC Schnitzer on it and i'm not about to cut into the bumper for clearance for a hitch.:nono: 
I am considering picking up a used Subie Outback though because I need a more practical car too (just had a kid as well). Will probably put a hitch and try to get one of those NSR-2's for it. Thanks for the link Orangesicle!:thumbsup:


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I recently bought an NSR-4 and I absolutely love it. I'd highly recommend North Shore racks.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Ripzalot said:


> i can't find a "thule sidearm" in switzerland. all i find is THULE 591 ProRide. is this a decent rack for a DH bike? wondering about security/stability. any ideas?


i have a thule 591 and am about to pickup a 2010 glory 1, i wanna know if it is strong enough for the bike?


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

fop1 said:


> i have a thule 591 and am about to pickup a 2010 glory 1, i wanna know if it is strong enough for the bike?


i was just out at lunch looking at them at a local shop. it seems ok enough except for the fact that it's rated only for 17kg bikes, which is about 1-2kg less than my bike. but i think this is rated for crash test purposes, not normal rack strength. i'm not crazy about the clamp but I suppose it would work fine. i like the hook-arm of the sidearm better, no chance for that to slip.

i haven't pulled the trigger yet, waiting for a little more info. if i do i'll let you know.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Ripzalot said:


> i can't find a "thule sidearm" in switzerland. all i find is THULE 591 ProRide. is this a decent rack for a DH bike? wondering about security/stability. any ideas?


Can you just order the Side Arm from a retailer outside of switzerland and have them ship it? I'm the USA and I sometimes order things from the UK that I can't get at home.


----------



## cableguy46 (Feb 18, 2008)

Here's mine, works great...love it...and it looks good too...I have 2 in the middle for fork mounting (using the 20mm adapters), 1 side has the side-arm holder, the other side has the "claw" clamp holder....choices are a good thing.


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

mtg7aa said:


> Can you just order the Side Arm from a retailer outside of switzerland and have them ship it? I'm the USA and I sometimes order things from the UK that I can't get at home.


i checked that already and due to warranty issues they are prohibited from shipping outside the US. and evenso, for large items it's usually cost prohibitive. unless i really really need it. 

i'm going to email thule and ask them why the sidearm isn't available in europe. :madman:


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

I feel like im going to get beat up by all the V-Dawber's/hitler's people's car... but here it is...

Yea... It's got V-TAK, NOS, STICKERS, SPOILERS, WIDE RIMS, CHOPPED SPRINGS, and copious amounts of Wax on it. Oh wait no it doesnt....










Holds 2 DH bikes pretty nicely... any more and there wouldn't be room to hold the respective people lol.

It's a little different now... but I spent a whopping $35 on it so I'm not too concerned. The nice thing is the little Slipper shaped Del sol sits pretty low so loading 45lb bikes is a breeze.


----------



## Switchback78 (May 2, 2005)

My beef with the hitch racks is on fireroads your bikes calipers and hubs get pounded with the worst road grime in the world. I hate it when my bike goes on the back of my buddies car. But he always drives so I keep quiet


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

no response from thule and i'm not stoked on the arm clamp of the 591 ProRide so looks like i'll be going with a trunk rack. anyone got experience with the Hollywood F4? it's "heavy duty" and rated for 4 bikes so i presume it will handle 2 DH bikes sufficiently.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=7516


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Switchback78 said:


> My beef with the hitch racks is on fireroads your bikes calipers and hubs get pounded with the worst road grime in the world. I hate it when my bike goes on the back of my buddies car. But he always drives so I keep quiet


I agree completely. Here is what I did with my T2. We can still load all the gear under the rack.



















I just bolted a universal hitch to the fender and made a mount for the other fender to support the weight. It works awesome.









Drilled a hole in the T2 rack and installed a pin to hold it in the custom support.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

kntr said:


> I agree completely. Here is what I did with my T2. We can still load all the gear under the rack.


kntr...that's a slick little setup. I like the fact that you can fit gear under it too...:thumbsup:


----------



## Topgun514 (Feb 2, 2008)

Roof rack...surco. I find I am not always putting a bike on top so its pretty good function.


----------



## Krout (May 17, 2007)

http://www.northshoreracks.com/NSR 2-bike.htm


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

Rig and 9er on my A4 roof. King Cobras work fine. I like the Thule Sidearm better, but I already own these. Have a third rack and a bike fits backward in between.


----------

